# flair



## 103173 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi there, Anybody know anything about the Auto sleeper Flair. We have just purchased one and are very pleased with it. We pick it up next weekend. It is a 1998 model on a Ford Transit. Well I think thats what you call it. Hubbys at work just now so I thought since I found this bit on the site I would see if anyone could tell me anything. Im not very technical myself. Any info would be great. I posted in chit chat but no one knew about them. Thanks.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there, congratulations on your purchase, very nice van. Autosleepers will help you with any questions you have or any parts you need as there aftersales is very good, Steve


----------



## 103173 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I have just been subscribing to the site. It is full of information and Im sure it will be worth every penny. Ill get my hubby to write me down some questions, It does seem a nice little van we got it from Perthshire Caravans which have quite a good reputation. Get back to you again.


----------

